# Have you ridin Burton's with the hinge?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ollies like a skate deck. Shit works.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a demo video out there somewhere that shows it working in animation. 

Makes perfect sense and after you watch the video.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Ollie are very noticeably easier.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> There's a demo video out there somewhere that shows it working in animation.
> 
> Makes perfect sense and after you watch the video.


Is this it?

Burton The Hinge - YouTube


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

No, I think it was on Burton's site but just can't remember.


----------



## IhateWood (Oct 20, 2012)

Malavita EST Snowboard Binding | Burton Snowboards

^ under tech there's a video (direct link - Binding Tech: The Hinge - YouTube)


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

I rode Forum Republics that had it. Ollies become awesomer and presses felt more consistent to me.


----------



## djjimmyhat (Oct 22, 2012)

Rode some '12 Malas with the hinge

As everyone else said ollies feel pretty nice. You can also move laterally when in your heel turns like you can in your toe side turns.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

How is this much different from the concept behind Salomon Relays that have been around forever? Burton's hinge is prob more similar to Salomon's redesigned Shadow Fit, so it doesn't seem very groundbreaking to me at all.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Would the hinge be bad for freeriding?

Is it mostly a freestyle type "feature"?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> Would the hinge be bad for freeriding?
> 
> Is it mostly a freestyle type "feature"?


It's up to you, if you like lateral flex, then no it wouldn't be bad for freeriding. If you don't (a lot of free riders don't that's why you got hard booters and stuff), then it's probably not.

If you want a binding that's got a buncha carbon in/on it, but no hinge, try the Union Chargers.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> How is this much different from the concept behind Salomon Relays that have been around forever? Burton's hinge is prob more similar to Salomon's redesigned Shadow Fit, so it doesn't seem very groundbreaking to me at all.


Who said anything about groundbreaking. You and your Salomon bindings suck


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SteadyHigh said:


> Who said anything about groundbreaking. You and your Salomon bindings suck


So you've tried neither but know which is works and which one doesn't (if either does at all)? Makes sense.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Relays did suck. Shadow fit is money and I endorse it.

Hinge is not Shadow Fit. The Hinge is similar to Shadow fit in what it does, but Shadow fit is completely different than the Hinge in what it does.

The Hinge gives just a bit so you can get just a hair more leverage over your tip providing a more skate like pop. Shadow fit also gives a more skate like pop, but also improves board feel and gives a completely new feel to a binding. Both do what they're supposed to do and do it well.


----------

